# Has Anyone Fished The Soutport Broadwater Lately?



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Guys
Recently I took my Dad out for a fish in the Broadwater in the tinnie, and as of that day I've come to the conclussion that it's becoming a very dangerous place and I think it's not going to be long before a major disaster will occur.
I hate to be one of those blokes that go on about the good old days, BUT when I was a kid (that's going back 40 years) you went fishing and you always came home with a feed of fish. 
To give you an idea what the Broadwater is like:
There are 2 or 3 Jetski hire places + the normal jetskis running around.
All sorts of gamefish boats that seems to not care about the smaller craft.
Whale watching boats, helicopters, a float plane that lands in the middle of everything, and my favourite the Jet boats that are about 20+ft long loaded with people doing 360's all over the place.
Add to all that the Dickhead factor and you can see why you don't see many people catch a fish these days.
I don't know maybe I'm getting old and cranky :evil: 
Am I alone or have others noticed this :?: 
I feel better now


Chris


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gunston said:


> There are 2 or 3 Jetski hire places + the normal jetskis running around.
> All sorts of gamefish boats that seems to not care about the smaller craft.
> Whale watching boats, helicopters, a float plane that lands in the middle of everything, and my favourite the Jet boats that are about 20+ft long loaded with people doing 360's all over the place.
> Add to all that the Dickhead factor and you can see why you don't see many people catch a fish these days.


aaah, sounds like a quiet Sunday on Sydney Harbour :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No PWCs on Sydney Harbour, but the rest is all there. It's quieter in open waters! Just part of the privileges of living with so many of our fellows.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbZUAZ0AACDfgAASQCUACDrEFAA//d+gMACtIhMU9T0T0pp6QZBoZkhjCYmgwRiGRhMGpk1GmjQZNAAAQATuuQS6hrlx8QrxzzXb9XaOslOEXNIOkJHVYdG3g0zDioQKBGHH4qXXd8c2AOf0tZDtDnRSGuR4II72JPsSb8RWsbeceUxpOngmvY8iEI1QrgYMXZgAgQHHnjSQB8DQp+onRM8Jup20+pQMFGVEdbw7OYjODHK1j+RpLFDLgbfxdyRThQkLZUAZ0A==


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Chris,

I used to live directly opposite the boat ramp on Marine Parade at Labrador, what struck me wasn't the number of boats that were on the water it was to total disrespect users of the ramp had for anyone either on the water or living in the area. PWC's clearing their engines of water, donuts doing donuts and ski boats with super cavitating props used to annoy the t*ts off me. Someone told me that the silting of the Broadwater combined with the number of boats on it at the weekends you could just about walk to South Straddie these days.

I am bringing the yak up to Paradise Point at Xmas when I return to see the rellies. Yak fishing the north arm of the Seaway is out of the question I would assume.

I if there are any GC yakkers that want to share a bit of knowledge or arrange a trip around Xmas could you drop me a PM, thanks.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

A busy old place is the broadwater.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pysgodwyr said:


> .
> 
> I am bringing the yak up to Paradise Point at Xmas when I return to see the rellies. Yak fishing the north arm of the Seaway is out of the question I would assume.
> 
> I if there are any GC yakkers that want to share a bit of knowledge or arrange a trip around Xmas could you drop me a PM, thanks.


Lloyd

During the holiday period my suggestions would be upper reaches of the Nerang or Pimpama Rivers, Coomabah Lakes, and of course Hinze Dam [permit to fish $7/wk, paddling only n/c], all these will be quieter than the main broadwater


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've found the best time to fish the Broadwater is very early and early in the week!
Or after dark!


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Mate,
Flew up to the Gold Coast a few weeks ago and went for an overnight sail up to Dux (South Straddie).
Could not believe the traffic on the Broadwater :shock: 
Saw a bloke sailing a yak right in the middle of all the boats, downwind.
Very keen indeed as he was darting around 30 foot craft and their associated wash.


----------

